# Salukies



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Watch the pace on these dogs, and watch the winner turn it on, enjoy jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow that is amazing !


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

jesus id love that dog for the derby!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

VERY NICE-cool- TNX- some kinda dog
































smitty said:


> Wow that is amazing !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow. That dog looked like it could run all day! Fantastic.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

the dogs is quite impressive but that little deer thingy brings a whole new meaning to the words fast food







wonder if they catch it....... splendid.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a pretty good pace they're keeping.... about a 2 1/2 minute race, nice! With our Greyhounds they can run full out for about a minute, but at a 90% pace, like the Saluki's were running, I've seen them go for almost 10 minutes while coursing before a relief dog is necessary. Of course in their runs they'll go up and down sometimes 20-30 times before needing to jump in the cool out pools... they're in pretty good shape!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> the dogs is quite impressive but that little deer thingy brings a whole new meaning to the words fast food
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is just used to tees the dogs, and them dogs are running in heat my dogs would drop over in, and my dogs are fit, jeff


----------

